
GitLab 8.11 with Issue Boards and Merge Conflict Resolution - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/08/22/gitlab-8-11-released/?
======
jobvandervoort
We're very proud of this release. Let us know if you have any questions or
comments.

